# Wireless Capability Won't Turn On



## dvdv (Sep 22, 2010)

Ive had this Gateway (running Vista) for over a year and haven't had any problems using the wireless until tonight. The wireless ceased working suddenly tonight. However, it was/is working on my Mac laptop. After clicking "Diagnose why windows cannot find any additional networks", I was told the wireless capability wasn't activated. I clicked f2 and function several times. The wireless light is CLEARLY on. I did some digging around on the internet but haven't found any possible solutions. Apparently, ZoneAlarm has done this to a few computers in the past but I don't have that program on my computer. Any ideas?


----------



## dvdv (Sep 22, 2010)

Addendum: I restarted the router as well as the laptop itself numerous times.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *devmgmt.msc*

Please respond to *all* the following steps.


Under *Network adapters*, please tell me all the devices listed. 
Are there any devices under *Network adapters* that have a red x displayed?
Also, are there any devices anywhere in the *Device Manager* display with yellow *?* or *!* displayed?

It would be best if you could post a screen shot of Device Manager with the *Network adapters* and *Other devices* sections expanded.

To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the _*Alt*_ key and press the *PrtScn* key. Open the Windows PAINT application and _*Paste*_ the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the _*Manage Attachments*_ button to upload it here.


Let's see this as well.


Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* then press *Enter* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter* to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## dvdv (Sep 22, 2010)

My print screen function (FN + insert) doesn't seem to be working so I'll just transcribe what I saw...

Under device manager Network Adapters:

Intel(R)Wireless Wifi Link 5100

Marvell Yukon 88E057 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller



Per IPCONFIG /ALL


Windows IP Configuration

Host Name...David PC
Primary Dns Suffix........: (blank)
Node Type....Broadcast
Ip Routing Enabled: No
WINS Proxy ENabled: No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State...Media disconnected
Connection Specific DNS Suffix.... social.rr.com
Decription...: Intel(R) Wireless Wifi Link 5100
Physical Address...: 00-21-6B-10-14-80
DHCP Enabled...: Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled...:Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection

Media State...: MEdia Disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix Description: Marvell Yukon 88E8057 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller
Physical Address: 00-23-8b-72-40-78
DHCP Enabled: Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled: Yes


Tunnel Adapter Local Area Connection* 7:

Media State...: MEdia Disconnected
Connection Specific DNS Suffix Description: isatap.socal.rr.com
Physical Address: 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled.....:No
Autoconfiguration Enabled: Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 11:
Media State: Media Disconnected
Connection specific DNS suffix description: isatap.<B6399252-B23f-45a2-bc6f-ce7e737fbcbf>
physical address: 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
dhcp enabled: No
Autoconfiguration enabled: Yes


Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 12:
Media State: Media Disconnected
Connection specific DNS suffix description: Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
physical address: 02-00-54-55-4e-01
DHCP Enabled: No
Autoconfiguration enabled: Yes


----------



## dvdv (Sep 22, 2010)

Also there were no x's, !'s or ?'s in the network adapters or device managers portion.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Download and run this Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector, click the *Networks* link on the upper left and paste a screen shot of that screen here. Note that this application requires NET Framework to run. If you get an error about a missing function, download and install NET Framework. For machines with no Internet connection, download this NET Framework 3.5 Full Package on another machine and transfer it with removable media to the problem machine.


To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the _*Alt*_ key and press the *PrtScn* key. Open the Windows PAINT application and _*Paste*_ the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the _*Manage Attachments*_ button to upload it here.


----------

